# Best Window Cleaner?



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Using Swissvax Crystal at the moment which I think is great but wondering what other good products are getting used?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I like the MarkV Window Sheen, best I have used, comes as a gallon which you can dilute. Ben at Rubbishboys stocks it.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

i used carlack 68 for the first time tonight, and was very impressed with the results. the glass looks perfect

followed up with the sealant and now the glass sheets the water superbly.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Have tried a few but still return to Nilglass. Makro special @ about a quid a litre. AG was quite impressive though.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i,ve been using adam,s glass cleaner for a while now, very good imo


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Nilgalss, always have used it, still find it the best. I use it all day everyday when valeting and detailing.....Used by all the major windscreen replacement companies too....


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

mkv said:


> Nilgalss, always have used it, still find it the best. I use it all day everyday when valeting and detailing.....Used by all the major windscreen replacement companies too....


where can you get this stuff from, wouldn't mind giving it ago, as the autosmart glass cleaner is not that good imo


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use ag glass polish on really skanky glass and quid shop spray on for already decent glass.Works alright enough.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Currently usign cg streak free so far so good


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> I use ag glass polish on really skanky glass and quid shop spray on for already decent glass.Works alright enough.


thats exactly what i do.

AG glass polish is fantastic stuff. Its my favourite AG product as it makes my windows invisible.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

another vote for markv here


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

mass said:


> where can you get this stuff from, wouldn't mind giving it ago, as the autosmart glass cleaner is not that good imo


I get mine from local Makro cash&carry, comes in 1litre trigger spray and 5litre drum.


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know I'm a newbie but I have tried lot of different glass cleaners and I'm another that favours Nilglass, spray it on, wipe with MF and buff with newspaper, smear free everytime. Mass I buy it from here....

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/keyword/nilglass/product/21368

Cheers.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

mkv said:


> I get mine from local Makro cash&carry, comes in 1litre trigger spray and 5litre drum.


nice one mate. I'm sure theres a makro in nottingham somewhere:thumb:


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Nilglass is usually in independant auto factors. Although it depends where you go.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

FK1 #228 is what I have been using, recently switch to Zep Professional concentrate 1 gallon makes 32 gallons of cleaner.


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Adnoh said:


> thats exactly what i do.
> 
> AG glass polish is fantastic stuff. Its my favourite AG product as it makes my windows invisible.


Someone mentioned about using a sealant. Do you still need one if you're using ag glass polish and if so can someone reccommend one please?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Surf City Garage street legal glass cleaner for me


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Prima Slick


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

s2tommy said:


> Someone mentioned about using a sealant. Do you still need one if you're using ag glass polish and if so can someone reccommend one please?
> 
> thanks in advance


Most glass cleaners will clean a screen
But carlack do a cleaner and sealent, to make water run off - reducing need for wipers, its like RainX 

It makes the water form sheets, so the weight of it just makes it run straight off the screen 

Ziggy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

AG Fast glass for me. Quick and easy.But you do have to watch the paint work or at least the wax finish...


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Haven't read the whole post incase it's been mentioned 
before but Meg's last touch for me. Usually only got the
'smokey yellow film' on my windscreen with a few finger marks 
on the door windows and LT brings them up a treat every time :thumb:
Craig.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

agree with craig79 on this one megs last touch for me to !!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm using citrus bling at the min really like it and it is also a QD so it is double great :thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Sprayway or IG for those across the pond


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Another vote for AG Fast Glass,as already mentioned for REALLY filthy glass the AG glass polish is the best.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can get a litre of Fast Glass from the main man Alex here:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/produ...d=499&osCsid=8ec342ab9d6727c0ba2525b1c4d8a200

BARGAIN! Great product!

I have tried CG and Duragloss products recently and they are both very good.

The biggest difference seems to be the cloth you use.

Get one of these - they are a revelation!

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=47&products_id=493


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

gmangt4 said:


> I know I'm a newbie but I have tried lot of different glass cleaners and I'm another that favours Nilglass, spray it on, wipe with MF and buff with newspaper, smear free everytime. Mass I buy it from here....
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/keyword/nilglass/product/21368
> 
> Cheers.


I take your word and others on here, that it's a decent product, but there are some less than impressed reviews on that link you provided.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've used lime prime a few times or hd cleanse and had good results.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use Megs glass cleaner and follow with AG Glass Polish, works a treat!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

mass said:


> nice one mate. I'm sure theres a makro in nottingham somewhere:thumb:


There is a makro in nottigham, behind the showcase cinema on the ring road :thumb:

I use AG fast glass, seems to do the trick.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been using Megs & then AG glass polish, which has worked well although expensive, qbour to put some G1 on this evening so will try Nilglass next time me thinks

Dave


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziggy122 said:


> Most glass cleaners will clean a screen
> But carlack do a cleaner and sealent, to make water run off - reducing need for wipers, its like RainX
> 
> It makes the water form sheets, so the weight of it just makes it run straight off the screen
> ...


Oh i see. Thats what they mean by a sealant. Thanks for explaining


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I use turtle wax extreme glass cleaner and eagle one glass cleaner,i am satisfied.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I also use Fast Glass, you need very little of it to. I find a few sprays into a Microfiber cloth does all my exterior glass.

However I have coated my windows in the Carlack Glass Sealing kit and find that the Fast Glass adds a lovely sparkle to the windows and removes the watermarks.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I really rate the Megs Glass Cleaner.

It will be interesting to see what Dodo launch...


----------



## white bellied (Sep 17, 2008)

AG Car Glass Polish for me. Thanks for the NilGlass link, been after this since Costco stopped selling it!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

z-ymol glas


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

I can get hold of nilco, nilglass glass cleaner if anyone needs, pm me.


----------

